# Yeti Coolers (Pics)



## EClass

I have a Yeti 65, White. I use it to fish but it stayed home and I put it to the test for my birthday and it lasted through Memorial Weekend! I pre chilled it Thursday (5/16) with and unopened 20# bag of ice. Filled it Friday (5/17) with beer and ice.  All week I added and drank beer out of it on the single 20# bag of ice. Ice floating still the following Sunday (5/26) and my mountains were still super blue! 9 days and with opening and closing. To be fair, it was in my house and not in 90* sun. Love my Yeti!

Share your Yeti Pics here!


----------



## PaulD

Thanks, That's really making me want a breakfast beer but I have to go to work...what a tease!

Yeti makes a good product. They also make a great raised casting platform due to the nonslip pads on the bottom.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel

Bought one last week an its awesome


----------



## PaulD

Just follow the warning label on the top (as pictured above) and don't put a baby in it.


----------



## EClass

PaulD said:


> Just follow the warning label on the top (as pictured above) and don't put a baby in it.



Nah, That was a birth control warning. Consume my beer and your in risk of having a baby!


----------



## ssiredfish

PaulD said:


> Just follow the warning label on the top (as pictured above) and don't put a baby in it.



She's busy swimmin in the 5gal bucket........

Hope you guys are lockin em up when they're in the back of the truck....Probably one of the most stolen items down here(the coolers, not babies)


----------



## ALPHAMAX

got me the tan color one, for deer camp. I tested mine and they are a very good cooler. but I guess they should be @ the price they are?


----------



## mudracing101

EClass said:


> I have a Yeti 65, White. I use it to fish but it stayed home and I put it to the test for my birthday and it lasted through Memorial Weekend! I pre chilled it Thursday (5/16) with and unopened 20# bag of ice. Filled it Friday (5/17) with beer and ice.  All week I added and drank beer out of it on the single 20# bag of ice. Ice floating still the following Sunday (5/26) and my mountains were still super blue! 9 days and with opening and closing. To be fair, it was in my house and not in 90* sun. Love my Yeti!
> 
> Share your Yeti Pics here!



Nom nom nom,    now thats a good lookin picture


----------



## bhdawgs

I would like to get one, but im afraid it will get stolen...


----------



## FASTnSPEEDY

bhdawgs said:


> I would like to get one, but im afraid it will get stolen...


If a cooler is so expensive that I have to worry about locking it up it's too pricey for me. I'd rather buy 5 of coleman coolers.

More power to yalls coolers, but there's very few places I need ice to last the 2-3 days extra that the $300 premium buys.


----------



## LTZ25

I hate cheap coolers , lids , straps ,hinges,drains ( if they have one) insulation.


----------



## Bream Pole

Price and weight turn  me off.  Can find coolers that will keep ice in the house for about as long for considerably less in both price and weight.  I saw a test someone conducted I think on you tube with a Yeti and another popular brand and the other popular brand did about as well.  Of course you have to assume the test was honest. Now if you have the money and don't mind the weight its as good a cooler as you can get, but you can get coolers that weigh less and cost a good deal less that will do a good job.  I agree with "cheap" coolers; they are a waste of money. However you can get a good cooler for around $100 that will provide years of good service if taken care of and hinges etc. are easily replaced on those.


----------



## FOD

If it's inside your house,why not buy a refrigerator?Cheaper.


----------



## gafshr




----------



## CBqakNflats

I'm sure Yeti coolers are legit or folks would'nt continue to buy them...but a 20lb bag of ice costs me about 3 bucks a day to put in my lower grade cooler.I'm by no means slamming Yeti owners,just doing the math...and having it stolen isn't a big issue.


----------



## specialk

PaulD said:


> Thanks, That's really making me want a breakfast beer but I have to go to work...what a tease!



the breakfast of champions!


----------



## LTZ25

Gafshr, I got a cart like that and had to raise the handle it was to low and I had to bend over to pull it.


----------



## EClass

FOD said:


> If it's inside your house,why not buy a refrigerator?Cheaper.




We have a 2nd ref. It too is always full around the holidays and when we entertain. Wife is Italian. She cooks for 60 when theres 10 so we have leftovers! It is the convenience of having it portable. We moved that thing to the porch, basement and the back yard that day. It is heavy full up but a single person can manage it full.

I don't use it in that way often and the pic was for fun. But since you brought it up, show me a Ref.  or a freezer that will stay cold for a week with (1) 20# of ice, no elec., that you can move on and off you boat by yourself. Full.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Bought one for my brother a coupla years ago for Christmas, filled it up with ribeyes, filet mignon, lobster tail, slab bacon, country ham, shrimp etc. 



He's hard to buy for, but he loved the gift !


----------



## Bubba_1122

I'm curious why the OP has a towel under it in the picture. 

Does it leak or is there a condensation issue? Or are you just being safe "in case"?

I'd think I'd like having a Yeti. But while I'm a champion at rationalization, I just haven't gotten to where I think having ice in a cooler for a week is important enough to spend the money to buy one or that it's worth the hassle of keeping a lock and cable on it (but I probably see things different than most folks - I'm also the guy that doesn't like Costas - gave mine away even though most folks think they're the coolest sunglasses out there).


----------



## OleCountryBoy

I saw a Yeti in a pawn shop the other day....that's crazy!


----------



## seastrike

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought one for my brother a coupla years ago for Christmas, filled it up with ribeyes, filet mignon, lobster tail, slab bacon, country ham, shrimp etc.
> 
> 
> 
> He's hard to buy for, but he loved the gift !



Man just that food gets you brother of the year! The cooler plus that... just wow


----------



## FOD

http://forum.gon.com/album.php?albumid=6353&pictureid=40174   I meant inside your house,but.......





EClass said:


> We have a 2nd ref. It too is always full around the holidays and when we entertain. Wife is Italian. She cooks for 60 when theres 10 so we have leftovers! It is the convenience of having it portable. We moved that thing to the porch, basement and the back yard that day. It is heavy full up but a single person can manage it full.
> 
> I don't use it in that way often and the pic was for fun. But since you brought it up, show me a Ref.  or a freezer that will stay cold for a week with (1) 20# of ice, no elec., that you can move on and off you boat by yourself. Full.


----------



## ssiredfish

Yall either aint doin enough fishin where you need to keep the ice  - OR - yall aint got enough fish where you need a ton of ice

We go to the Keys every year and the ice machine is a 45min trip away......thats all the excuse I need not to make the trip everyday.  

I guess for the guy who fishes once a month and doesnt like braggin about how his beer has been iced down with the same ice for 5 days has no use for one


----------



## bnz

paddler said:


> Price and weight turn me off. Can find coolers that will keep ice in the house for about as long for considerably less in both price and weight. I saw a test someone conducted I think on you tube with a Yeti and another popular brand and the other popular brand did about as well. Of course you have to assume the test was honest. Now if you have the money and don't mind the weight its as good a cooler as you can get, but you can get coolers that weigh less and cost a good deal less that will do a good job. I agree with "cheap" coolers; they are a waste of money. However you can get a good cooler for around $100 that will provide years of good service if taken care of and hinges etc. are easily replaced on those.


 

I used to think the same until last fall when I went on a 56 hr tuna fishing trip in the gulf. I saw a similar test on youtube too.   I brought my Coleman 50 qt cooler but also had use of a yeti 200 qt cooler.  All I can say is that after my trip the bigger yeti cooler still had ice in it and my coleman didn't (was cool, not cold).  It definitely made a believer out of me about the quality of these coolers. Coleman is okay for one day but if you are out for a weekend the yeti is the way to go!


----------



## JustUs4All

bnz, did both of these coolers contain the same amount of ice to begin with?  
A bigger pile of ice will last longer even without a cooler around it.


----------



## bnz

Coleman- 2 10 lb bags and bottles of milk, juice, and water

Yeti- 3 or 4 10 lb bags and all of our food

I ended up moving a gallon of milk over to the yeti to keep it colder.  The yeti was more than twice the size of the coleman so I'd calculate it actually had less ice in comparison.


----------



## JustUs4All

Yours is not a good comparison.  Even with no cooler wrapped around it, the bigger pile of cold stuff will stay cooler longer simply because of the mass of the cool stuff.


----------



## Bryannecker

There is a so-called lab test comparison on the net, and guess which cooler won???  The Coleman Extreme!  If ya'll buy one of those expensive ones be sure to have a fine arts floater on it with your friendly insurance agent, cause if left unattended it will disappear!  Oh, I prefer mine full of trout, bass, flounder, bsb, whiting, grouper, sheepshead and all other manner of saltwater fishes.  But that is just me, the old saltwaternecker!  Igloo has a new model that is a commercial grade at about $150.00 for a 100 quart and it can be noted by the bright orange interior liner.  I do not know how it preforms but could buy for one of the big foot of a comparable size vs. three of those Ingloo coolers.  .  
On my 28 Bertram, I built one to fit the transom and filled it on a regular basis.  It would take three of four strong seamen to load it on from a stream trip.  It held ice but was a bit heavy, especially with with 250 to 300 pounds of fish and ice.  Finally, it seems that the brand name is the latest status symbol.  Just like a beamer, diesel pickup, - h -'s bay, dragonfly, costa, mitzi, contender, big green egg, and others.  Been there, done that,  and now over it.
I'll take _any brand _full of fish any day of the week.
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Surfmonster

*Yeti Cooler*

My kids keep stealing mine!!!


----------



## bnz

JustUs4All said:


> Yours is not a good comparison.  Even with no cooler wrapped around it, the bigger pile of cold stuff will stay cooler longer simply because of the mass of the cool stuff.




Hehe, our bigger pile of stuff was warmer food than the drinks in the other. It wasn't put in there cold.

I own a coleman. I can tell you the yeti is better.  I saw the same test online but my experience was different. My Coleman only keeps ice in a frozen state for one day.  The yeti did all weekend.


----------



## EClass

Bubba_1122 said:


> I'm curious why the OP has a towel under it in the picture.
> 
> Does it leak or is there a condensation issue? Or are you just being safe "in case"?
> 
> I'd think I'd like having a Yeti. But while I'm a champion at rationalization, I just haven't gotten to where I think having ice in a cooler for a week is important enough to spend the money to buy one or that it's worth the hassle of keeping a lock and cable on it (but I probably see things different than most folks - I'm also the guy that doesn't like Costas - gave mine away even though most folks think they're the coolest sunglasses out there).



Not going to lie. It is heavy full. Was trying to avoid marks in the carpet per wife's request....


----------



## EClass

Surfmonster said:


> My kids keep stealing mine!!!



Haha. Nice!


----------



## JustUs4All

bnz said:


> Hehe, our bigger pile of stuff was warmer food than the drinks in the other. It wasn't put in there cold.
> 
> I own a coleman. I can tell you the yeti is better.  I saw the same test online but my experience was different. My Coleman only keeps ice in a frozen state for one day.  The yeti did all weekend.



You must have gotten a Coleman made on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## seastrike

i just got a coleman marine extreme 70 qt for my fish only box up front. it was delivered to my door by ups for a total cost of 58.99 plus tax(free delivery) maybe one day i will get a more substantial drink/food only cooler for the back of the boat. My wife doesnt appreciate trout slime on her beverages... to me its the sweet taste of success  i am pretty sure it wont hold ice as long as a yetti but im sure it will do what i need it to do.


----------



## StikR

LTZ25 said:


> I hate cheap coolers , lids , straps ,hinges,drains ( if they have one) insulation.



All of that is easily corrected for less than $300.  I like the igloos with upgraded (stainless) hinges and latches


----------



## Bryannecker

*120 Igloo Super Tough*

This is the new Igloo cooler of which I spoke above.
The price is $149.99 and it is commercial grade so they
say!    The STX is $189.99, but far less than the new boys on the block.  Will it do the job????

Ready identification of â€œSuper Toughâ€� by unique color hits on key features
Bolt-through-body, comfort grip side handles with gasketed heavy-duty back-up plates â€“ wonâ€™t pull out even under heavy loads
Dual stainless steel latches for longer life and secure closure
Specially anchored, heavy-duty stainless steel hinges
UV inhibitors guard against sun damage
40% Heavier Body â€“ for increased durability
Threaded drain plug for quick draining and easy cleaning with stainless steel tether to prevent cap loss â€“ threads are also hose-compatible for draining away from area of use
Fully foamed lid for maximum cold retention
Holds ice up to 5 days at 90°F
Dual stainless steel lid straps for even greater lid security
Convenient fish measuring ruler on lid
3-YEAR WARRANTY


----------



## hvychevy

this is my first post and I just wanted to mention how yeti coolers hooked up my platoon/company. we called them back in march or april, I really cant remember which month it was but we were heading to the field for 5 weeks and wanted to get some coolers since we wouldn't be able to get ice everyday and definitely wanted to take some decent food and drinks with us. when we goto the field that long, we plan ahead and bring out grills and stuff like that. so we wanted a way to keep meat with us and stuff. we explained the situation to yeti and they decided to sponsor our platoon and gave us one awesome discount on a 65 and 75 qt coolers. anyways, ill see if I can find a pic but I know they have our pic on their facebook page talking about they r soldier tested.. lol. kinda cheesy but they definitely came thru for us so the least we could do was send em some pics. needless to say, they worked awesome and kept ice for sometimes a week allowing us to keep meat like burgers and hotdogs out there with us. there were a lot of other brand coolers out there throughout the entire company but none of them even came close to keeping ice as long as the yetis. most of em only had ice for about two days or so. oh and this was in the new mexico/ el paso, tx desert so it definitely gets quite warm. it was in the 90s even in april and may.


----------



## hvychevy

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....480/600506_10151641635805944_1504510480_n.jpg

this is a pic of 2nd platoon, B Co, 4-6 IN (which is my platoon) one of the ones we sent to yeti


----------

